# pig blind



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm been working on redoing my pig blind at the salt lick mud hole. I've killed a few pigs here. I work on it a little bid everytime I get down there for a walk around. I've got another new blind with a pvc pig pipe that I think the raccoons are rolling over and getting the corn out. Nothing like having a group of pigs in front of you at 10 or less yards at eye ball level.


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice hope you have success!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 9, 2017)

Some critters at the mud hole.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice Mike...looking forward to the next sets of pics......


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Mar 9, 2017)

Looks like a great spot, good luck.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 9, 2017)

Now all you need is a blind pig...


----------



## JBranch (Mar 9, 2017)

Barry Duggan said:


> Now all you need is a blind pig...



I was thinking the same thing. 

They say that they will find an acorn every now and again. Good luck Mike.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 9, 2017)

Probly want be long, good setup


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 10, 2017)

Good lookin set up.........


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 10, 2017)

This blind pig has a good shield. He's up there every morning on my way to work. I think I should go heavy on arrow and broadhead weight.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 10, 2017)

I can see the 10 ring on it, all the way from here.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 10, 2017)

These two pigs I shot back in 2014 out of this blind the same afternoon before dark. The dark one didn't make 50 yards but the old red sow went about 300 yards with a grizzly broke off by the heart. Found her on a creek bed the next morning. About 15 pigs in all. The big sow I shot first and she absorbed the shot well and didn't spook the others but the dark one did spook all when the arrow hit home.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 10, 2017)

Back when I was in high school, there was this cheerleader who now looks a lot like that red one.


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice pics!


----------



## dpoole (Mar 11, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> This blind pig has a good shield. He's up there every morning on my way to work. I think I should go heavy on arrow and broadhead weight.



Can you borrow that pig sat to set up on the course at SGTP


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't think he will come down on his own. He's protected by a bunch of beer drinking friends. I know if he did get down there for a shoot, a lot of arrows would be destroyed.


----------

